# driverless Winnebago



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

This can't be true, can it? 

I saw the 'court cases' post on this forum, well how about this...

"Mrs. Merv Grazinski of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma purchased a brand new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On her first trip home, (from an OU football game), having driven onto the freeway, she set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the drivers seat to go into the back & make herself a sandwich. Not surprisingly, the RV left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Mrs.Grazinski sued Winnebago for not advising her in the owner's manual that she couldn't actually do this. 
The jury awarded her $1,750,000 plus a new motor home. The company actually changed their manuals on the basis of this suit, just in case there were any other complete morons around."


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

No its an Urban legend, Polish (polak) Jokes are US version of Irish Jokes.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Might be true Beagle,
Although, we heard that it was a Mr rather than a Mrs. 

How about the lady visiting the U K from the U S A, who picked her hire car up from Heathrow, and headed north. Having passed the Bimingham area, she broke down, and called the hire firm who arranged the recovery service. 

When questioned about the breakdown, it turns out that she engaged the "stick", and drove forward. She could not understand why the engine was making so much noise, whilst the car was going so slow. Being used to auto boxes, she had engaged first gear and kept going, (thinking that this was a quaint British thing), until the engine finally packed in. (Poor wee engine).
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

could be. 

It's the winner of 'The Stella Awards' 2005, named after 81 year-old Stella Liebeck who spilled hot coffee on herself and successfully sued McDonald's. That case inspired the Stella awards for the most frivolous, ridiculous, successful lawsuits in the United States.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Isn't that why McDonalds have all their cups, printed with the message, "the liquid in this container is hot". Or words to that effect. 

Don't ever remember them selling "cold" tea or coffee.
J & R.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

It is definately an urban legend

Not true, It never happened, its a joke thats passed into folklore.

It actually combines two groups who are considered thick in the USA, one the Polish and two Oakies.

Here is the snopes entry

http://www.snopes.com/legal/lawsuits.asp


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

well there we are then.

i kind of hoped it was true for some twisted reason :twisted:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> It is definately an urban legend
> 
> Not true, It never happened, its a joke thats passed into folklore.
> 
> ...


wot e zed... :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------

